# Highly Aggressive Black Belt attacking Red Devil advice



## bluenapG (Mar 30, 2011)

I am very new to keeping Cichlids.

I just got a 3.5" female Black Belt and a 3" male Red Devil and I think I made a huge mistake. I thought the smaller Red Devil - which is supposed to be highly aggressive would be able to hold it's own with a slightly larger Black Belt that is supposed to be Aggressive. But, the Black Belt is on the hunt and is constantly attacking the Red Devil, which is very passive. I think the Black Belt may have killed my 4" one-eyed African Cichlid, and don't want her to kill the Red Devil. Should I take one of them back to the LFS? For now, I'm putting the Black Belt in the quarantine tank.

Any advice is helpful.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

Vieja are usually only extremely aggressive to other Vieja and can usually tolerate other tankmates. However each fish is different and will have a different personality/temperament.

I believe the problem you're having is that you don't have enough tank to have both of these fish together.


----------



## bluenapG (Mar 30, 2011)

Seriously? I have a 55 long - though part is separated for my huge JD, which I inherited. The JD chases to Black Belt around - would it be crazy to open the tank up with all three together? I don't know if the LFS will take the Red Devil back.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

bluenapG said:


> Seriously? I have a 55 long - though part is separated for my huge JD, which I inherited. The JD chases to Black Belt around - would it be crazy to open the tank up with all three together? I don't know if the LFS will take the Red Devil back.


Seriously.

That 55 would be able to house one of those but not all three and would still be a tight fit for a single RD/BB. Could get by with a pair of JD's in it though if you want to go that route.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Personally, I wouldn't even keep one RD or one Vieja in a 55gal tank. Too small IMO.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

SinisterKisses said:


> Personally, I wouldn't even keep one RD or one Vieja in a 55gal tank. Too small IMO.


Well a 55 long has the same length and width of a 75, it's just short. I just wouldn't feel comfortable putting a 12+" fish in a tank that only has a height of 13".


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

CMN said:


> SinisterKisses said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I wouldn't even keep one RD or one Vieja in a 55gal tank. Too small IMO.
> ...


a 55g is 48" x 13" x 21"
a 75g is 48" x 18" x 21"

The depth makes a diff.


----------



## CMN (Mar 24, 2011)

sjwrx said:


> CMN said:
> 
> 
> > SinisterKisses said:
> ...


OP said he has a 55 long which is 48" x 18" x 13" aka a short 75g


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Either way, too small IMO.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

In my experience BB's are every bit as aggressive as RD's. RD's just are better known among non-cichlid keepers.

In any event..I agree with the others, not enough room. Any tank less than 6 feet long has a very slim chance of being successful with both species.


----------



## bluenapG (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks very much. You guys have taught me a lot.

I've decided to give up the two new fish - I posted them on MFK - and get peaceful cichlids I can keep in the half of the tank walled off from the JD.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

SinisterKisses said:


> Either way, too small IMO.


I agree. These fish need a 6' tank to give them enough territorial space.


----------

